

Guardian Awarded IRE Medal for NSA files Investigative Reporting - mjudge260
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/apr/03/guardian-wins-ire-investigative-reporting-nsa

======
mjudge260
It's funny how the newspaper that reported on the stories gets a medal, and
the guy who leaked the information is sent to Siberia.

